# Sticky  Help Me Get Started Using CamperCommunity



## Administrator

Welcome to CamperCommunity! 

In order to post a new message or to reply to an existing message on the Forum, you must be *Registered and Logged In*. Bening a members here is free (and always will be) and can be accomplished by first clicking on the* Register *button above and completing the required information, including your desired ID and password. You will receive a confirmation email with a link to activate your account. Please ensure your check your SPAM filters for this email. You will then be able to log in using your ID and password.

In short,* to post a new message, open one of the Forum Message Folders, such as Camper Community & Q&A, and click the New Topic button. A good start would be to Introduce yourself here.*

*Important Tip:* 
CamperCommunity messages are threaded, and the message thread discussions are kept in sections relating to the subject under discussion, so _*please post a question on a given subject in only one message section*_.

By doing so, you get the most feedback from CamperCommunity members. If the same question is in two places, people don't know where to post a reply and often willl bypass the discussion.


Still need help? Just ask, or you can click on the F.A.Q. button in the toolbar above.

When you get familair with the surroundings, you might want to click on *UserCP* in the toolbar above, and make some selections on the various items listed under *Edit Profile* on the left side of the screen. Each of the listed items will bring up a separate screen to allow you to make choices. Remember, you can always change them back or change them to something else later.

This forum exists for the benefit of our members, to provide help and information on RVing and camping related topics, and as a medium for our members to communicate. We've found over the years that everyone will get more out of the forum if they participate, which means asking questions, replying to others' questions, offering advice, and generally communicating. In other words, don't just read and not give anything back to your fellow forum members.

Thanks, and enjoy the forum, and please let us know if we can help in any way.

Enjoy the community!


----------

